
NPM module to prevent use of eval() in JavaScript - asciifaceman
https://asciifaceman.github.io/noevaljs/
======
naftulikay
This is so important to JavaScript. This changes everything. This makes me
weep with joy. To see a language conceived in 10 days by a bunch of caffeined-
up Netscape engineers evolve into something like this is just... I'm feeling
very emotional about this.

